# *CONTEST NOW CLOSED* 2coolfishing Giveaway! Big Cutting Boards



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

**CONTEST NOW CLOSED* Winner will be announced 30/9/2013, thank you to all who participated!*

2coolfishing.com welcomes a new sponsor BIGCuttingBoards.com!

BIGCuttingBoards.com makesâ€¦..wellâ€¦. BIG cutting boards. Their cutting boards fit perfectly across the tailgate of a truck or across sawhorses and are perfect when you have a bunch of fish to clean or a deer or hog to butcher. Made in the U.S.A from U.S.A. sourced HDPE (same stuff used in professional kitchens), their cutting boards are easy to clean and easy on your knivesâ€™ blades.

The CARNIVORE BOARD is 48â€ x 24â€ and the CUB BOARD is 32â€ x 16â€. Both come with carrying handles. More details can be found at BIGCuttingBoards.com

This is a special giveaway for our members. Just answer the following questions:
- What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦)
- How was it prepared?
- Would you eat it again?

All who provide a reply will be entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a 48â€ x 24â€ CARNIVORE Cutting Board. * We will draw a winner on 09/30* (just in time for hunting season). Good luck!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Armadillo
Bullet
Grilled
No thanks


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I want one!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Going to have to be squirrel. Although not that weird, it is an animal that plays with its nuts. .22 behind the ear. Boiled, soaked in milk, grilled...ehhh.


:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Soft Shell Turtle
Crab Trap In Freshwater Bayou / My Bare Hands
Cajun Style Soup
Dam Skippy!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Javelina
Bullet
Smoked
Hell No!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

y'all better hope bho doesn't enter... 

I'll check these out later and pick one up.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Where I grew up it's not "weird" to eat anything you can kill. However, for this occasion I submit the following:

Groundhog
.243 to head at 130 yards
Baked in baking bag with a pan of biscuits on the side
Absolutely (with the right biscuits)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

This was years ago! 
It wasn't a weird animal. We were cold & hungry. Been drinking.
We spot lighted a swamp rabbit & shot it. We found some flour & oil in a camp house & cooked it up. Best meal I ever had.
I still love a swamper. 
We use to always take squirrel meat & cook it when camping.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity bigcuttingboards!



colbyntx said:


> Javelina
> Bullet
> Smoked
> Hell No!


X2!
-Javelina
-Bullet
-grilled
-Will never try that again! Large amounts of beer didnt even help it any!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Squirrel
.22 head shot
bbq squirrel ankles

didn't fill me up. Would try again if starving.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rattle Snake
Service pistol from a Border patrol agent
Cut up and fried with no batter, alchohol was involved.
Yes, although I will cook it better.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Shiner minnow
Eaten alive for $20 bucks, a little gritty
Bought at the bait shop.

Would do it again for another twenety


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Soft shell turtle 
Trot line 
Fried
Yep


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Squirrel BRAINS
shotgun
fried with eggs
yes I would eat again

My grandma would cook these with eggs and if my grandma cooked something I ate it. That woman could make dirt taste good and don't dare shoot that squirrel in the head with a 22, she would have a fit.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm pretty conservative. 


Squirrel
12 gauge No. 6's I believe
Squirrel N Dumplins' 
Yessir!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Shark
Hook
Grilled
Never again


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

fishin' soldier said:


> rattle snake
> service pistol from a border patrol agent
> cut up and fried with no batter, alchohol was involved.
> Yes, although i will cook it better.


x2-rattlesnake-6 footer...we buried the head quick!!! also tanned the skin
.444 rifle (open sights)
grilled in chunks on pit at deer camp
yes-very good, tasted like frog legs


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

zebra
bullet
grilled
no


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*not weird*

Bullfrog
pellet rifle/gig
deep fried/battered
oh yea! delicacy


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Dog
Military truck (RVN)
Boiled
No Thanx


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Frog Legs
Stick
Battered & Fried
Yes'um! Good eatin.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

- Raw Crawfish
- My two hands. Unfortunately for him he was the largest in the purge tank
- Sprinkled a lil Tony C on the still twitching, cold tail
- Absolutely not, not after figuring out you can get an infestation of lungworms from raw shellfish

Wasn't worth the 10 bucks and change i won. Haha.


----------



## -joerocket- (Aug 27, 2012)

Sea cucumber off coast of california
Jigging for baitfish
Boiled and lightly salted
No taste, horrible texture


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Raccoon
Dogs killed it
Slow cooker with plenty of vegetables and pot of rice
I would eat it for lunch today if I had a **** to cook


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Rattlesnake
.22 to the head
Grilled, seasoned with lemon butter sauce and tony cacheres
Absolutely! Excellent!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Armadillo
Bullet
stewed
Not a chance


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Armadillo
Spent 45 minutes trying to pull him out of hole.
killed with a couple whacks to head with stick
cooked over open campfire
not to bad tasting - probably not


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

1.Buzzard
2.Shotgun
3.Threw up while cleaning it, then grilled the breast
4.Would not ever even think about it


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Snake*

Nutria Rat
.22 bullet
grilled
NO


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
Mongoose

- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦)
Killed it with a 3-pronged spear I made from a tree limb during Army survival training . 

- How was it prepared? Skinned , gutted and cooked on a stick over a fire
- Would you eat it again?
If I had to.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Rabbit
pellet gun
cooked on spit over campfire
sure!


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Frog legs
Bullet (.22)
Pan fried
Yes I'd eat it again


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bull frog
.22 to the head
Fried
For sure!


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

*Rabbit*

Rabbit
Pellet gun
Made it into a stew
Was 12 and thought it tasted great, would do it again in a heartbeat if their population would come back up in our area


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Squirrel
Pellet gun
Grilled
Absolutely


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

*Koala Bear
*Crude handmade spear from a piece of railing and broom handle
*Very crudely, next to its cage at the zoo. Eaten raw.
*Doubtful, unless someone laces my Kool-Aid with Acid again,while in Kindergarten.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Armadillo 
3220 Pistol
BBQ over camp fire
Probably not _unless_ it had something to do with beer


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Black bird
4X8 sheet of plywood
grilled
only if starving


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Rockape
bullet 
bamboo fire pit
yes
Da Nam


----------



## JVAUGHN (Nov 17, 2011)

when i was a kid 
frog legs
flashlight in the eyes caught by hand
fried
yes despite you thinking about it being a frog it was awsome!!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

****
.22 magnum
Roasting pan in oven
Not unless I was starving


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Possum
Shot it
Baked
No way. Nasty.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ant
steeped on it
raw

hungry


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Squirrel 
Compound Bow
Grill w/ salt and pepper
Yep


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Bullfrog
Gig
Fried legs
Yes


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Hardhead Catfish
Lack of Oxygen and a couple blows to the head with needle nose pliers
SautÃ©ed in butter, garlic, lemon juice, and Tony Cachere's
Heck no!!! I'd rather lick peanut butter off a hobo's foot!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Bullfrog
Gigged
Fried 
Yes!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Abalone
Pry Bar
Sliced, tenderized, breaded and sautÃ©ed
Hail Yeah!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Cottontail
I ran him down and caught him, bashed his head on the tank rack of the tractor.
Sauce Piquante
For sure, just wish I was fit enough to run one down now!


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a weird animal but the way my grandpa cooked it was the problem
Frozen catfish fillet
hook
microwaved with no seasoning
not a chance


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Roadrunner
22 bullet
grilled
If the need arises (If you have a problem with boils eating a roadrunner will make them go away) I am a believer.

I would love to have a bigcuttingboard.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

-Little foot (Big foots cousin)
- Unfortunate off roading accident
- Open fire (why waste it right?)
- Would like to save the little fellas life if I ever had the opportunity! Maybe next time bring him back to health in a basement somewhere!


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

I just checked out the website. Very reasonable prices. I just found Christmas presents for my two sons. FREE SHIPPING!!!


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

javelina
gunshot
smoked
nope


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Prairie Dog
Ball Peen Hammer
Dutch oven Strapped to a turbo (Inside Generator In plant In Wyoming)
With a better spice selection I would!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

gafftop
hook
fried
......pretty good


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*i want one*

Armidillo
shotgun
stew
sure, maybe


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

****
Q-Beam/ .22 lever action
BBQ'd
YUP!!!

Carnivore PLEASE


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

nutria
bullet
grilled
no way would I eat another one!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Earthworm
Chewed it to death
Raw
Yes


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

For you guys that would not eat javalina again, you ain't had it right. The key is to shoot a half grown one and get it gutted, skinned and ON ICE as quickly as possible. Do not cut the musk gland. Grilled on a mesquite fire is some of the best meat I have ever eaten. Very white meat. I never thought of javalina as a weird animal to eat because when I was growing up we ate so many of them.

Now a worm.........no thanks.


----------



## Suzaman (Nov 25, 2007)

Wild Hare
Goodyear Wrangler 70R/16
Rabbit Stew
NO!!!! Greasy and gamey


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Triple tail
Hook-near a floating king size mattress about 50 miles out of Freeport in the open Gulf
Grilled on the halfshel over a mesquite fire
You dad burn skippy!!!


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

mud minnow
caught with hands in the bait bucket
on a saltine cracker
probably not


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

Armadillo
Raccoon
Field lark
Bullet
Grilled
maybe


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gasperguo 
Arrow
Fried
Heck yea

Would also love to have a big cutting board.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Not that weird
Flounder
Gig
Boat broke down. We were up on the beach, Started a fire using corosion X and drift wood. Gutted the Flounder. Hung the flounder on a stick between two forked sticks and let it cook . 
You bet. 

Was not in a bind had someone on the way to tow us in. Had beer. And brought home a mess of flounder.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Musta been back in junior high 

Field Lark
Daisy BB gun
roasted w no spices or anything over campfire of burning tumbleweeds
Mmmm boy I thought it was great at the time
Not much different from quail as I remember but that was 40 yr ago


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Nutria
.22 mag
Barbecued
Never again


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

saltwater4life said:


> Thanks for the opportunity bigcuttingboards!
> 
> X2!
> -Javelina
> ...


X3
Never again, ever!!


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*Gafftop*

Gafftop
14/0 hook
Skinned, cut into steaks, into Fish stew
Yes, I would try again

Nice looking boards.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

jackrabbit
22lr
grilled with salt and pepper
heck yea


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Raccoon, bullet, grilled, yea with lots of beer


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Big Cutting Boards*

Mountain lion back strap
Outfitter shot it 
Fried 
Hell yes, read some of the history about the early mountain men and how they bragged on it. I really thought the outfitter was full of it until all of his family dug into a platter of back strap, believe it or not it will rate right with the best steak you have ever have ever eaten.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Chupacabra
Hand to hand combat
I made a pate' with it as it was already beaten to a bloody pulp
If I can find one, you're darn tootin'.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm callin BS on some of these.....hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

The animal itself wasnâ€™t weird but the way it was prepared was. 
-Catfish
- Rod and Reel (With the help of a Vietnamese lady that lived across the street from my grandparents on Lake Livingston when I was around 10 years old. This woman taught me how to fish and she would cook whatever we caught that day in all kinds of weird but tasty ways. )
- One of the most memorable ways was Fish Head Soup. I still remember the flavors and can see that dang catfish peering at me from the pot lol. 
- Definitely would if I knew how to prepare it !!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

squirrel
bullet
chicken fried
yeap


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Javelina
1st Bow Kill
Roasted
Never again.....


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

- What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
Rattle Snake
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦)
#4 12 gauge shell to the face
- How was it prepared?
Fried
- Would you eat it again?
Yes, but not as good as frog


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Rattlesnakes
22 to the head
fried
eaten many


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

****
Bullet
Fried
Nope

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Live brown scorpion in East Texas
Caught it by the tail 
Buddy mentioned the only thing that could p*ss it of more would be to eat it. (may have been a little Miller Lite involved)
Don't recall if it was good or not, but probably not.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Bobcat
Bullet
Roasted over open fire
A little stringy, but just might eat another one


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Weirdest?*

Maybe not but...

Leopard Frog
.22 to da head
Stewed in a pan of cream style corn. Tried to crawl out of the pan twice! Why cream style corn? Cus that's all we had at the camphouse.
Sure, with enough beer.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rattle snake
9MM
pan fried
yeah!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Jack Rabbit
12ga
Roasted on the grill
No, way too gamey!


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Javelina
-Bullet
-grilled
-No, tough as a boot!!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

roe
lures
fried
hell no


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

mud duck.....
#6 shot 12gauge...
fried... 
Never again.. Never again........


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Beaver
Talked it into giving up.
Raw but warmed up.
Again? Heck Yeah. :wink:


----------



## joshzharris (Jun 30, 2011)

****
.22 mag (ricochet off armadillo shell that I was shooting at)
smoked
most definitely


----------



## sharkhunter333 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mountian lion
223
Fried
Yes a young one the one we tried was old and tuff


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bull frog
Gigged 
Deep fried
Hell yeah


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Armadillo. 
Ranger
Smoker
Tastes like ****


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Clam 

Dug it up with my foot

Opened it with knife

Ate it raw

Heck yea


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

porcupine

stoned

roasted on a stick

no!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

****
.22
Stew
Very greasy but yeah would eat it again


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Porcupine
Trapped him in a tree-- knocked him out with a stick and killed him with that stick
Cooked over an open fire
no most likely not -- it wasn't good and cleaning it was the hardest thing i have ever tried to clean-- 
First they are big,heavy and you cant hardly grab onto them without getting stuck


----------



## Bruno (Aug 15, 2005)

What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
Boar **** (Stones bigger than marbles)
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? 
Rat shot out of the window of a mobile home in San Marcos
- How was it prepared?
Skinned, boiled tender, wrapped in bacon and BBQ'd on a mesquite fire
- Would you eat it again?
Yes Sir


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Soft Shell Turtle
Hook
Soup 
Yep!


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Python about 10' long in Nigeria
Nigerians chased it and we jumped on it
They used a knife to kill it
It then became bush meat on their grill
Not bad actually - better than some of the things I tried not knowing what it was!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Frog legs
Gig
Fried
Oh yea!


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

javelina
bullet to the head
smoked then finished covered in oven
most definitely!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rattlesnake
Rock
Fried
Yes


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Southern Stingray
Bowfishing
Grilled
Once was enough.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

armadillo walked up on it staying in front then grabbed it.dispatched it with a knife.it was dipped in milk then rolled in flour and fried.I would not do it again I miss seeing armadillos


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nutria
bullet
sausage
Not bad if you don't know what it is!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Woodpecker
410 Shotgun
Grilled
Was not bad - tasted like a Dove-would eat again if I had to (wouldn't eat again if I didn't have to because they are probably protected!).

Shot when I was 11yrs old. Dad made me clean and eat it!

T-BONE


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I Fall In said:


> Beaver
> Talked it into giving up.
> Raw but warmed up.
> Again? Heck Yeah. :wink:


I was waiting on this to come out...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Not to exotic. But its all I got

squirrel
.22
Stewed
Sure.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

Jack rabbit, a very old Jack rabbit.
Shot gun with #8
Stewed 
Never


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Homing pigeon
.22
well seasoned and BBQed
yes, it was very tasty

I was a kid and I killed everything just to get a better look at it. Ate almost everything I killed too.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Armadillo
bullet
Grilled
To long ago to remember if it was good or not. I do remember it smelled terrible cleaning it.
Ken


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

A Big 'Ol Cutting Board would be really nice to have........especially if it's FREE!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Armadillo, smoked, bullet , yes


----------



## DANCING WITH REDS (Sep 20, 2013)

fresh water eel,hook.fried no to bloody


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

marsh rattler
# 2 lead shot
fried
no


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Warthog
Chevy Blazer in west Africa
Grilled
Nasty - not on purpose

I'd love a cutting board


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Item: Mc Donald's Cheeseburger
Taken with: US One dollar bill and some change
Prepared: poorly
Redo: never again


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> Thanks for the opportunity bigcuttingboards!
> 
> X2!
> -Javelina
> ...


Javelina
Bullet
Smoked
y'all are doing it wrong!!

Hell YEAH! said the 4 guys that ate it -


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Homing pigeon
> .22
> well seasoned and BBQed
> yes, it was very tasty
> ...


So that's what happened to my homing pigeons I used to race!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Muskrat.*

Muskrat
Pan fried
22 cal
Yes would do it again


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Rattlesnake
12 Gauge Shotgun
Cut in small pieces and fried
I guess so! Wasn't bad


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

escargot
boiled 'em, remove from shell, place butter, garlic mixture in shell and replace snail, roast until butter is sizzling! 
ABSOLUTELY


----------



## 1000marlin (Oct 17, 2010)

*I want a cutting board*

Armadillo
Buck knife
Slow smoked
Na, too greasy, puked it back up


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

nutra
.22 bullet
jerky
hell yes best jerky ever
hopefully i will be preparing my next one on a big ole cutting board.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Armadillo
tire tool
oven roasted
Heck yes!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Cutting board*

I would have to say it was Bald Eagle cooked with a whooping crane sauce..and served with a side of spotted Owl over rice....It was killed with a new 67 chevy P.U. and I would not eat it again for legal reasons..At least that is what I was told I had for dinner...I think someone had been drinking....

I sure do want a cutting board!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Rattle Snake
Caught by hand
Smoked
Heck no

Would love one of the tail gate boards!


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

feral pidgeon 
put feed in a circle blasted with shot gun would get about ten a shot
marinaded in italian dressing wrapped in bacon with a sliver of jalapeno on the grill
and hell yea it is better then dove


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

Armadillo- Killed by a bunch of teenaged boys with a 22lr- Grilled (sorta) by same teenaged boys on an open fire during a "campout"- Not on your life!!!!


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Rattle snake
9mm bullet at my feet
Marinated in Italian dressing and Bud Light then grilled over Mesquite
Should have thrown out the snake and drank the marinade!


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Sign me up! Those bad boys are saweeeeeeet!:cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Roadrunner (I chit you not)
Deer lease in Mexico
.22 lr

Sitting around the camp house one afternoon after the morning hunt. A Roadrunner was hanging around the outskirts of the camp catching bugs to eat. We got to talking, and wondering if they were good to eat....figured I'd find out. I popped him, cleaned him, cut him up, seasoned and floured him, and fried it up.

Not bad....not bad at all.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

soft shell turtle
caught while fishing when I was 5-6
soup (older brother made it)
doubtful


----------



## cbay (May 28, 2012)

*road kill*

It was about 10 years ago i was about 13 and we had a place up in Point Blank. Well we had finished hunting for the day and a lady that lived a crossed from our camp house that had been friends with the family since my great mother asked if we would take her to the store. Well on the way to the store we hit a possum in a 1999 Ford F-150. The little old lady was yelling stop and my dad did now i was thinking itâ€™s just a possum but she jumped out the truck and went over there to the possum. I was thinking maybe she was checking to see if it was still alive well my attention turned to my dad who was talking to me. She got back in the truck and we went to the store. a few hours later she came by the house and brought some soup well-being the garbage disposal i was i goobled up two or three bowl full while she talked to my parents when i got finished i asked the question i should have never asked what was in the soup. Well you prob could have seen the green tint in my face after she said remember when we stopped i put the possum on the side of the road and had my brother come get it for me and skin it so i could make soup. Looking back it is funny now, my dad has told me stories of eating things she cooked that you would never want to know what it was in it , but it was always good.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Squirrel
.22 LR
Fried
Oh yeah


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

****
Pellet Gun 
Yes it wasn't bad just a little tough


----------



## hooknbullet (Jun 19, 2004)

1.donkey 
2.not sure
3.smoked
4.yes


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Flounder

Gig

Baked

Yummy


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

40 yo friend of my buddies mom when I was 17.
Didn't but smelled like it was dead.
Over easy. Way to easy. 
Well hell yea. She was hot!

I'd like the tailgater please.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

3' across snapping turtle
Gill net stretched across river - not exactly legal in Georgia
Soup and fried by grandma
Heck yes - but she could cook anything - wish she was still around


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ground Hog
Great Grandpa found it dead on the road 
However my great grandma cooked it
How much am I getting paid to eat it again?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

****
.22 bullet by bunch of 14 yr old boys
Grilled, kind of
Never again!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Robin birds
Pellet gun
Baked casserole, Robins & Rice.
Definitely.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

2 Quail (In Season also)
1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme
Baked in butter
Yes, but less tenderized next time! 

Nice boards!


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

rhinoceros
amphrodesiac at asian wedding party dinner
platinum grey meat - texture and flavor of roast beef
very good -yes

jelly fish tentacle soup
same wedding
noodles similar to chewing rubberbands
quite good -yes


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*armadillo*

armadillo
.22
boiled then drilled
possibly


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Turtle
Hook
Soup
Yes


----------



## RonH77 (May 9, 2010)

*I will never eat "CROW" again*

This occurred at Camp Karankawa in Sweeney Texas in 1958 at a Boy Scout Survival camp when I was 12 years old.

I caught a Crow in a snare using sunflower seeds for bait.
Pulled its head off and plucked the feathers.
Cut up with Boy Scout knife and boiled the meat with wild onions. (Still have the knife) but will never lose the taste of Crow. It was nasty but I was hungry.
I hope I am never forced to "Eat Crow" again.
Ronnie Henry
Katy,Tx


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Redfish with half its tail missing(shark bite??)
Circle hook and spinning rod
Blackened
Absolutely


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

****
bullet
BBQed
nah!


----------



## trackersocha (Sep 7, 2011)

hummingbird
it flew into an interior wall and we promptly put him out of misery
grill
it was so good, we talked about farming them for food


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Racoon

I shot him with a shotgun, 12ga #6 shot

Fried him with flour and butter

NEVER, unless stranded or lost and starving


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Pegion 
pellet gun
Fried


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Racc ka ****
Bullet
Smoked for 4 hours, braised with wine and mushrooms and I ate it like a boss!

Tasted like ribeye and heck yea, I'd eat it again.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Live gulf shrimp on the Galveston 91st Street Pier.

Fishing was slow, $20 bet. 

As soon as I tossed him in my mouth that little F'er started horning me in the roof of my mouth. I was freaking out because this thing was tearing up my mouth, he was freaking out because he was getting eaten. I couldn't spit it out because he was wedged in there and hanging by a barb. Every time I'd try to bite down he'd horn me again. Eventually I bit it in half and spit it out, along with a ton of blood. The whole 'meal' lasted about 8 seconds, but it felt like an eternity. My roommate laughed about it for weeks. 

Absolutely not, was the hardest $20 I ever made. Unless, of course, I had a really cool new cutting board that I could use to cut the thing in half first. 

ps...Your website is hilarious. Truck not included and 10k for shipping. lol


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*cutting board*

Water Turkey
shotgun
grilled 
absolutely NOT

That was 35 years ago and I can still taste that fishy oily taste!!!


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

*cutting board*

Rattlesnake
Clubbed to death
Open fire
Never again


----------



## 50caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

Crow
Shotgun
Breasted and grilled wrapped in bacon
Would eat it again


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Rattlesnake 
2. Rocks
3. Fried
4. Absolutely


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

1. Javelina
2. Rifle
3. Made into Sausage
4. Never again


----------



## raude762 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabbit
Grandfather and I were walking and rabbit jumped, He found a rock nearby and pelted it with it. 
Stew
Don't remember too young


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Leftover 4H rabbits
#3 valve wrench to the head
Smothered with rice and gravy
Absolutely

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

When my brother and I were kids, we spent a lot of time at our grandparents' ranch. One summer we decided... if it flies or runs, we're gonna kill it and eat it. We killed rattle snake, armadillo, raccoon, rabbit, jack rabbit, squirrel, pigeon, dove, quail, and road runner. Road runner was shot with a .22, fried, and no I wouldn't suggest it.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner. :


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nutria
Bullet
BBQ
No no no

TH


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Raccoon
Bullet between the eyes
roasted on a spit over a camp fire
Heck yeah, nice young tender **** is a ******* delicacy


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

****
Shotgun
Stewed in pressure pot
Sure, why not?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Chupacabra
Holy water and a cross and stake.
Are you kidding?????
Again....are you kidding???


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Aligator gar 7"1" a beast of the weirdest animals
Biw and arrow 
Deep fried 
Yup


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Javalina
Bullet
BBQ
never again!!!!!

(Squirrel and rabbit are pretty good table fare though if cooked right as they are a lean meat so whatever you can do to keep them moist)


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

Neutra rat 
Baseball bat
Cooked in the oven
Maybe


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

- What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
*Whooping Crane*
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦)
*Game warden gave it to me*
- How was it prepared?
*Poached*
- Would you eat it again?
*Sure. Why not?*


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Animal unknown(Moscow Russia flea market)\
Unknown
Grilled/BBQ'ed
Not a chance in h e l l


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Rattle Snake
Mechette
fried
Yes I would


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

RACER said:


> I would have to say it was Bald Eagle cooked with a whooping crane sauce..and served with a side of spotted Owl over rice....It was killed with a new 67 chevy P.U. and I would not eat it again for legal reasons..At least that is what I was told I had for dinner...I think someone had been drinking....
> 
> I sure do want a cutting board!


lol served in a Kemp Riley turtle shell?

Something my Vietnamese neighbor fed me. 
no clue
grilled
yes they could cook.


----------



## mikeloveslife (Sep 28, 2012)

-cottontail rabbit
-Cold Steel Blow gun with broadhead dart
-spit roasted over campfire
-Yessir!


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Racoon
22 Rifle
grilled
maybe..if cooked right.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Rattler
shotgun
cornmill/fried
yes


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hypostomus plecostomus
ice/knife
pan fried
YES


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Ringtail Cat
.22LR
Stew
Yes if I'm starving


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Alligator 
2. 12 gauge
3. tail- sliced, battered, fried. Served with a bowl of pinto beans on the side.
4. Yes, please.

Edit: I also ate some interesting things around the world in Asia and the Middle East while in the navy, but who knows how it was all killed...


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Possum balls fried. On a dare. Fried with some okera. With a sling shot. Yes I would again.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

4 foot Sting ray
Hook
Fried
Yes. Very good eating.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Eland*

375 H&H
steaks smoked
absolutely


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

*Snake*

Some sort of snake out of the Pedernales River.
Machete.
Corn meal/fried.
If I had to.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

- clams on the Guadalupe River
- as a child, i literally dug up a bucket full of them
- steamed in water with lemon and butter
- yes, they were delicious (but not very big)


----------



## BlueBay (Dec 4, 2008)

Rattler
Bullet
Grilled
Yes with a little variation


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Cow intestints, pig feet, pig cheeks, cow tail, cow stomach linning, cow brain, cow cheeks, 
when I was youger these animals were killed on a ranch by a uncle
menudo, barbacoa, cow tail soup, tripas
taste great, I will eat this way till I croak!
oh yeah, all this meat needs to be cut on a big cutting board.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention, cow breast, boil them for a while, then throw them in the pit with some onion and bell peppers. Wish I have some right now.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Seal
I'm not sure how it met it's demise.
It was smoked
I would never in my life ever eat this again.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

squirrel
bullet
Pie!
Yes, I have some in the freezer, I just need to convince the wife to make another of her great pies.


----------



## GRS (Aug 8, 2012)

*weird animal*

Raccoon
Bullet
BBQ
depends on how hungry i get


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rattlesnake
12 gauge 
Chicken fried
Yes, tastes like chicken


----------



## dannyw (Nov 20, 2011)

9' 6" gator with an attitude
The most horrible smelling chicken quarter you could imigine, hook, and finally a 20 gauge slug
Battered with cornmeal, fried in peanut oil.
Had it once last week, once the week before, and will be eating it again in a few days.

You know a picture with a gator laying on your cutting board would look pretty sweet on your web page....


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Racoon
Bullet
Campfire
Heck no


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jellyfish Tentacles 
Assume a net 
In a Chinese restaurant in Korea. It was in the salad.
No way


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Hardhead 
Hook
cooked ontop lantern
if I was hungry again!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Roadkill rabbit
CJ5 driven by a drunk named Denver
One step in the process was boiling it
Not a chance


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nutria
bullet, then a fishhook to retrieve it
cooked over an open fire with pine limbs
nope
(I was 12 and didnt know any better! lol)


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Minnow
I guess a hook. Almost been 20 years. 
Friends pond but rule was if u didn't catch a fish u gotta eat the bait
Put it on a stick over an open fire
I'd eat it again


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Burmese python
Laos
killed with machete
eaten raw. No fire. Other side to close.
Again? Yes if I had not eaten for 4 days.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Burmese python
> Laos
> killed with machete
> eaten raw. No fire. Other side to close.
> Again? Yes if I had not eaten for 4 days.


I gotta go with sunbeam on this one, wow...


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Ladyfish
Hook
Cooked over lantern with beer
Not likely , to mushy


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Bullfrog
gig
fried
no. Don't eat that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

I wanna win one


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

- What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 

squid ( now wait for the story)
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦)

I guess he was drug out with a net. I found it on a Bait cart on the shoreline of Cannes France. You see, I was in the Navy and well as sailors tend to do, we got to drinking. Some bait peddler rolls his stinky cart of dead bait by us and someone asked him to stop so we could take a look. 

The betting ensued and I was bet a few $'s that I wouldn't eat a raw squid out of the bait cart.


- How was it prepared?

Raw. When I bit into it the ink leaked out running down my face like a Copenhagen Fean leaving a root canal. The girls ran away in horror and the men wept. The bait cart salesman could not contain himself and was rolling on the street with laughter.

- Would you eat it again?

Yeah, probably. I don't learn from things like that. It was a bet so I had too!


----------



## blu3dog (Sep 18, 2009)

Hardhead
Hook
Fried
Yep


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Robin red breast
BB gun
Mom said if I would clean it, she would cook it, and she did. Broiled it in the oven
Yes, pretty good as I recall, my mom was a great cook.
Thanks for the contest. Remembering this brought back a lot of good memories of my mom. I could really use a tailgate cutting board. Maybe I could use it to clean some Robins and start a family tradition.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Q.What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? 
A. Gopher Turtle

Q.How did this particular critter meet its demise? (
A. .22 Bullet

Q.How was it prepared?
A. Stew

Q.Would you eat it again?
A. nope


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Bullfrog
Gigged
Fried
Yep - Tastes like Chicken!!


----------



## c-man69 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nutria
.22 mag
BBQ'd
NO!!!! NEVER AGAIN! I Still cannnot get the tast out of my mouth and it has been 9 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

Mullet
Cast net
Grilled
Yes if hungry enough


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Javalina 308 soaked and smoked and never again


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Rattlesnake
Fried
.22 to the head
Yes


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wild hog liver*

- What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? Wild Hog---LIVER!!!
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? (bullet, hook, â€™78 Ford truck bumper,â€¦) BULLET
- How was it prepared? CAST IRON SKILLET, WITH A HOMEADE POTATO SKIN GRAVY AT OUR DEERCAMP OVER OPEN FIRE
- Would you eat it again? IMA HAVE TO PASS. IT WASNT TERRIBLE, BUT NO WHERE CLOSE TO A CALF LIVER.

IVE BEEN WANTING A NICE BIG CUTTING BOARD TO TRY MY NEXT SPECIES, GAR! WE ARE CATCHING THEM FROM KAYAKS IN THE COLORADO RIVER.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Squirrel
Pellet Gun
Fried & smothered
all day


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Grizzly Bear Heart
Ripped it out with my bare hands after it ate trout off my stringer
Raw (how else would you eat a beating heart)
Heck yeah, but they now fear me and won't come within a quarter mile when they hear my voice


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Javelina
With a bow
Grilled
Only if I was starving


----------



## cajunfisherman409 (Jul 3, 2013)

Armadillo
bullet
BBQ ed
No, it was extremely dry.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*****Never again *****

OPOSSUM
.22 
BBQ
Never again ! 
Pop made me learn to only kill what I was going to eat !!!


----------



## Never Backlash (May 12, 2011)

Racoon
**** hunters
BBQ
NO


----------



## Galveston Ag'15 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rattle snake
frying pan
grilled
yes


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Big uglies
slugs
porky the pig


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

-Live Mullet
-Bit the head off
-Raw!!!
-Hell Naw


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Puget sound octopus 
Free diving w/ Hawaiian sling 
Roasted on a stick over an open campfire


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Squirrel
.410 
Fried
Yes, taste like chicken!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

hammerhead shark 
caught it 
fied 
no never again


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats on becoming a sponsor
Frog
Gigged
skillet
Loved it


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Snake
Smashed it against a tree
Grilled
Under very limited circumstances


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the weirdest animal youâ€™ve killed and eaten? rattlesnake
- How did this particular critter meet its demise? 9mm
- How was it prepared? grilled
- Would you eat it again? yep


----------



## Tufunuf (Sep 10, 2007)

I grew up on the North side of Houston in the early 50's. My cousin and I loved to hunt. We were good shots with our *BB guns*. One day we killed a *sparrow* and on a weed branch off of Aldine Westfield Rd. We set up a tent and started a fire and *roasted* the sparrow. We both ate it. *Would not eat it again! *


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

sandhill crane
bullet - on accident with /22LR when i was very young firing into a flock
baked
no , no ....but HE double hockey stick's NO (Grandfather made me eat it....lesson learned) only kill what you are going to eat ...i miss him Jak se Mas


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Sweet. I'll have to check the website.
Bull Frog
Rod and reel with a frog lure.
Fried
Loved it


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

trackersocha said:


> hummingbird
> it flew into an interior wall and we promptly put him out of misery
> grill
> it was so good, we talked about farming them for food


What it taste like? Sweet?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh man I forgot my parents raised emus for about 5 years. The year the bottom dropped out we slaughtered 18 of them.
So: 
Emu
Started with .22lr, tried .38 special, next a .357 mag, finally, the jewel, 20gauge with 3" #4 steel at 6' range.
Emu eggs, emu omelets, broiled, braised, baked, fried, grilled, sauteed, 
Definitely eat again. Lean as turkey with a beef flavor

Â©


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

I eat a lot of strange things I just don't kill them. Goat brains and grasshoppers come to mind.

Pheasant
12 ga
many ways
Yes. Can't wait for my annual trip back to SD to chase pheasants and deer.


----------



## texan1800 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

African Water buck
.270 (x 5)
some chicken fried/some grilled
No way......nasty


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

leopard frogs and bull frogs-
gigged-
fried-
absolutely!!! SOOOOO GOOOOD!!!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Bullfrog
shotgun shell
Fried legs
Yes


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

Possum
Truck
Fried
HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Nutra Rat*

Nutra Rat
12 Gauge #6
Grilled
Yes, just takes a lot of BEER!

Brian


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Soft shell turtle caught on jug line
He was dead when I pulled him in. (Swallowed the hook)
Sauce Picante
And I have eaten this since. About twice a year.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Bull calf testicles.
Knife.
Fried.
Absolutely!


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

Snowed in
Thawed out mule deer liver from one we had shot three days earlier
Fried
was great


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Armadillo
caught by hand, killed with rock
cooked over a camp fire
yes i woud eat again (if I had to).


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Armadillo.

Killed with knife.

Made soup really good soup.

Yes it was great.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Paddle fish in Oklahoma.
Flag net fishing for buffalo fish
Deep fried in cornmeal
Didn't care for the texture.The buffalo sucked too!


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Oyster Drill (one of those things you get in crab trap along with hermit crabs that demolish your bait) lightly steamed to get it out of shell then sautÃ© in butter like other snails. Actually quite good!


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*GOOD*

Went with my dad and friends in 1964 on a dear hunt in south Texas. They brought a large black pot for the cook to use on an open fire. All the hunters brought in all kind of small game for him to clean and cook. Skunk, squirrel, possum, birds, armadillo, etc. It did not look good. I could not believe how good it taste, after watching it being prepared. It was really good. If the same cook was still around, I would eat it again.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Racoon
22LR after dogs treed it
grilled
NEVER!


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

*And the winner is...*

*Thanks to all who participated.

All entries have been entered into a draw. And the winner is...*


----------



## Administrator (Jun 17, 2011)

The winner is:

ReelMNSurfStyle

Congrats you won! We will PM you for your address.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Cool contest, it was nice reading what some folks considered weird.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I heard armadillos can carry leprosy. Some of y'all might want to get tested.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I heard armadillos can carry leprosy.


They do but not the kind that harms people.

TH


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

that is awesome. cant wait to get it. thanks so much for the contest.
Rick


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Congrats ReelMNSurfStyle!

Thanks for the contest consultant!

Blacktip Shark


----------

